# Help, What To Do To Cover This Up Or Repair?



## brenda (Jan 3, 2007)

Hi, we have a nice dent in our camper from some idiot hitting us and then taking off. It is going to cost us a $500 deductible to get fixed, not really sure how much it will cost as we have not got an estimate yet. We are also thinking we could do something creative to cover it up. It wont leak as we sealed the cracks in the fiberglas with silicone. I am enclosing a pic to see what you all think or if you have an input on what you would do.. I am still so mad about this, we still have the mirror from the car that hit us as it was sticking out of the side of the camper..










I hope the link works.. thanks for any ideas


----------



## camping479 (Aug 27, 2003)

Hey Brenda,

At least no one was hurt, still frustrating though, I feel your pain.

A piece of white plexiglass or some other type of plastic to cover the damage with the door holder mounted to it might not look too bad, that's probably what I would do.

Mike


----------



## Moosegut (Sep 24, 2005)

Perhaps a fake access door?


----------



## kyoutback (Jul 12, 2004)

Is there anything behind there that you might ever need to access? It could be a real access door.


----------



## brenda (Jan 3, 2007)

I believe it is the wardrobe that is behind that gash.. This is at the main door in and out of the outback, the one across from the bathroom. We have a 28krs. I am liking the plexiglass idea.... that could work..


----------



## wolfwood (Sep 19, 2005)

WOW! I'd be furious too!!!

But now on to the "What to do": We've got the same model and, of all places for this dent to happen, this is one area where a patch could actually be integrated into the "decor". I like the Plexi-glass idea...and to make it 'blend in' a little more .... Do you have a States/Provinces Visited Map yet? You could set the Plexi-glass so it covers the dent but then also extends out to the right - big enough for the map. Or, if you already have the map mounted elsewhere, the Plexi-glass 'patch' could be a Family Name or Welcome sign.

I'll keep my eyes peeled for that mirrorless coward!


----------



## tdvffjohn (Mar 10, 2005)

Sears hdwe or Lowes or Home Depot sells small squares of aluminum. You could get a piece big enuf to cover the dent. Locate and drill the 4 holes for the door holder on the aluminum. Glue using sealing silicone the aluminum to the TT lining up the four holes the remount the door holder using 1/4 in longer screws. (stainless or white)

John


----------



## compass49 (Feb 4, 2008)

Do you have the diamond plate stone guard on the front of your trailer? If so, perhaps a square piece of that might match up decently. You can then mount the door hardware to the piece diamond plate.


----------



## H2oSprayer (Aug 5, 2006)

As a side note, I believe that you said you still have the mirror. Did you look to see if the VIN was etched into the glass of the mirror? Just a though on how you may be able to track down the vehicle this is now missing a mirror. Good luck.


----------



## Piecemaker (Nov 15, 2007)

brenda

I would check with several body shops to see how they could cover this up.

At least then you could get their thoughts and methods and decide for yourself.

You may not be able to see it when they get done.









Brian


----------



## PDX_Doug (Nov 16, 2004)

OUCH!









Brenda,

Nasty boo boo you've got there, but it really shouldn't be too expensive to fix. Before you start covering it up with plates and fake panels and things, do a little research on working with fiberglass. Most people think it's hard to do, but if you've ever frosted a cake or spread peanut butter on a slice of bread, you've got most of the skills you would need to fix that one yourself. It really is that easy (kind of fun too, once you realize it's not hard).

The big issue is going to be the olive covered decal that covers that whole area. Your can probably order a replacement from Keystone (through your dealer). The odds are the color will not be an exact match, so I would request enough to re-cover the entire area of that piece, if not the whole side.

Cost should be minimal if you do it yourself. The fiberglass materials, mixing sticks, etc. shouldn't cost more than $30-40. The decal is hard to guess, but If it were more than about $100 from Keystone, I would go to a local sign shop and just buy a roll. Maybe do a little graphic re-design in the process!









One things for sure, if you go to a shop to get it repaired, it's going to be at least as much as that deductible.









Happy Trails,
Doug


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

PDX_Doug said:


> OUCH!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Agree with Doug on this one. Worse case...you try to fix with fiberglass and you mess it up....then to simply add the access door and you're good to go.


----------



## Northern Wind (Nov 21, 2006)

I would go for the checker plate, round the corners and you have a nice re-enforced back plate looking like it came from the factory! simple cheap solution!

Steve


----------



## brenda (Jan 3, 2007)

We do not have the diamond plate on the front. I wish we did. We did check the mirror for Id nunbers but there were none. I like some of the ideas so far.. my fav is the plexiglass with maybe a map or name. My dh likes the diamond plate idea, but I wonder if that will look funny if there is no diamond plate anywhere else?


----------



## tlasseig (Feb 7, 2008)

i am in the body shop supply business--if you decide to fiberglass it i would recommend a product made by fiberglass evercoat call everglass--made in quart sizes part number 632...contains Kevlar used in bullet proof vest!----my major problem with ALL repairs is prep work-
1. CLEAN!!! hot soapy water with palmolive or dawn--dry
2. use a good grade of "prep Sol" or PPG brand DX 330 wax and grease remover--you will be wiping on wet and drying it with the other hand..
3. sand with 220 grit sand paper
4. CLEAN with DX 330 again!!
5. apply your repair product
6. snad with the 320-400 grit to feather it out--
7. you can then paint, plate, etx..
just my idea
good luck!


----------



## BoaterDan (Jul 1, 2005)

I'll just add that it's critically important to seal up this area. I wouldn't trust it to just putting some silicone on, but it's great you did that for a temporary seal. Most people are surprised to learn that the fiberglass used to make boats is easily damaged by water - the gelcoat covering actually makes a boat waterproof. A seemingly relatively minor scratch or gouge in a boat's gelcoat can lead to major destruction down the road.

I realize these walls are built differently... but the fact that the thin outer "shell" is critical for the integrity of the whole wall still holds true.


----------



## prankster (Dec 20, 2007)

i use to build fiberglass covered snowmobile trailers. we saw plenty of these kinds of damages.to fix it remove the door stop and using a electric grinder follow the crack all the way around grooving it out approximately 1/8" deep.then scuff up the center with the grinder and use a 220 grit sand paper.(the groove prevents the gelcoat from cracking father).next head to a boat dealer and get a fiberglass/gelcoat repair kit,(automotive shop will have the fiberglass but probably not the gelcoat).thenfollow the repair kit instructions to do the fiberglass.the gelcoat is going to be the trickeyst because you will be trying to match the color.once the color is matched and the gel coat is mixed like pdx doug said just spread it over the dried fiberglass with a putty knife.let this set up then sand using water sand paper getting progressively finer. finally buff and wax tada hole fixed!!!!


----------



## jbwcamp (Jun 24, 2004)

brenda said:


> Hi, we have a nice dent in our camper from some idiot hitting us and then taking off. It is going to cost us a $500 deductible to get fixed, not really sure how much it will cost as we have not got an estimate yet. We are also thinking we could do something creative to cover it up. It wont leak as we sealed the cracks in the fiberglas with silicone. I am enclosing a pic to see what you all think or if you have an input on what you would do.. I am still so mad about this, we still have the mirror from the car that hit us as it was sticking out of the side of the camper..
> 
> 
> 
> ...


IMO thats what insurance is for. I don't think I would do a cover up. Cover it up then you forget it and you won't know whats going on behind the cover until more damage has been done. And don't forget a cover up can reduce the value of your OB and really should be disclosed if you were to sell it. I know its a lot of money, (so was the purchase price) but just might be worth it later down the road.

Sorry if I sound hard, but I think you would be better off to just have it fixed right. If you can do it yourself thats great, if not have someone do it.

Clara


----------



## BoaterDan (Jul 1, 2005)

That's true, and in some states (like Michigan) you can sue in small claims for the deductable if the other person is at fault.


----------



## Bob G (Aug 22, 2004)

brenda said:


> Hi, we have a nice dent in our camper from some idiot hitting us and then taking off. It is going to cost us a $500 deductible to get fixed, not really sure how much it will cost as we have not got an estimate yet. We are also thinking we could do something creative to cover it up. It wont leak as we sealed the cracks in the fiberglas with silicone. I am enclosing a pic to see what you all think or if you have an input on what you would do.. I am still so mad about this, we still have the mirror from the car that hit us as it was sticking out of the side of the camper..
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Since it was a hit and run, and I hope you made a police report, you should not have to pay a deductible, at least in Michigan I did not have to. Did you check with your insurance agent? Take it to a good RV repair and have it done right. You will be glad you did.
JMHO, Bob


----------



## brenda (Jan 3, 2007)

We did file a police report, but in Pa our insurance still has a 500$ deductible that we have to pay since we dont have the other persons info. I tried to get it covered under our comp. which is only a 50$ ded. but they wont do it. I think my hubby is going to try to fix it himself as he does do automobile painting and body work once in a while ,he used to work in a body shop many years ago. If it doesnt look to good when done we will cover it with something I guess.


----------



## brenda (Jan 3, 2007)

tlasseig said:


> i am in the body shop supply business--if you decide to fiberglass it i would recommend a product made by fiberglass evercoat call everglass--made in quart sizes part number 632...contains Kevlar used in bullet proof vest!----my major problem with ALL repairs is prep work-
> 1. CLEAN!!! hot soapy water with palmolive or dawn--dry
> 2. use a good grade of "prep Sol" or PPG brand DX 330 wax and grease remover--you will be wiping on wet and drying it with the other hand..
> 3. sand with 220 grit sand paper
> ...


Yeah, but what type of top coat is on RVs? Will Dupont auto paint work? What about sealer? I know a bit about auto body repair and painting, also have an HVLP gun. I'm thinking this would be hard to fix right as long as I get the correct top coat materials. Nothing against PPG, just like dupont products.

Bill


----------



## brenda (Jan 3, 2007)

tlasseig said:


> i am in the body shop supply business--if you decide to fiberglass it i would recommend a product made by fiberglass evercoat call everglass--made in quart sizes part number 632...contains Kevlar used in bullet proof vest!----my major problem with ALL repairs is prep work-
> 1. CLEAN!!! hot soapy water with palmolive or dawn--dry
> 2. use a good grade of "prep Sol" or PPG brand DX 330 wax and grease remover--you will be wiping on wet and drying it with the other hand..
> 3. sand with 220 grit sand paper
> ...


Yeah, but what type of top coat is on RVs? Will Dupont auto paint work? What about sealer? I know a bit about auto body repair and painting, also have an HVLP gun. I'm thinking this would not be hard to fix right as long as I get the correct top coat materials. Nothing against PPG, just like dupont products.

Bill


----------

